# Colnago CLX Review is up!



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Hey guys,

I have finally put up my review of the CLX, please check it out here:

http://reviews.roadbikereview.com/blog/colnago-clx-pro-review/ 
LMK what you think. Was I descriptive enough....any comments or criticisms? 

I will have more close-up photos coming soon.

Thanks for looking.

-gregg


----------



## Dinosaur (Jan 29, 2004)

Nice bike. I test rode one. They had them on sale, not one my size. Hope they keep making them, might be my next bike in the future..hope you kept your Master X-Light. I still have mine...

Dino


----------



## gregg (Oct 30, 2000)

Dinosaur said:


> ....hope you kept your Master X-Light. I still have mine...
> 
> Dino


Oh yeah, I don't think I could ever think about selling my MXL. Still sorry that Mapei dropped their sponsorship, but that's the way things go, I guess.

Here's a copy of old photos:


----------



## bertoni (Jan 10, 2008)

gregg said:


> Oh yeah, I don't think I could ever think about selling my MXL. Still sorry that Mapei dropped their sponsorship, but that's the way things go, I guess.
> 
> I feel the same way about my C40. I may upgrade next year, but would still have the C40 as backup.
> 
> Nice review of the CLX, I think it is every bit a real Conago, at a very reasonable price. Even though the range of sizes for it isn't as extensive as their lugged Italian models, the 52 would fit me perfectly. The only other bike I am considering is the BMC Pro Machine, which has sizing and geometry very close to Colnago.


----------

